# American Flag in a picture



## Dalia (May 19, 2017)

Good evening, you must show an image that contain your American flag


----------



## ChesBayJJ (May 19, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (May 19, 2017)

Normandie France


----------



## ChesBayJJ (May 19, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (May 19, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (May 20, 2017)




----------



## yiostheoy (May 20, 2017)




----------



## yiostheoy (May 20, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (May 21, 2017)




----------



## froggy (May 22, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (May 22, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (May 22, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 23, 2017)




----------



## tycho1572 (May 23, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 23, 2017)




----------



## tycho1572 (May 23, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 23, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 23, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 23, 2017)

so cute!


----------



## Michelle420 (May 23, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (May 23, 2017)




----------



## froggy (May 23, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (May 23, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 27, 2017)




----------



## depotoo (May 27, 2017)




----------



## depotoo (May 27, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 27, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (May 27, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 27, 2017)

Dalia said:


>



I've been there, that's betsy ross's house , correct?


----------



## Wyatt earp (May 27, 2017)

Dalia said:


> Good evening, you must show an image that contain your American flag




It's kind of cool that you post flags of America.. How about we also post flags of your country?


----------



## task0778 (May 27, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (May 27, 2017)

drifter said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Yes, Betsy Ross House - Wikipedia


----------



## Dalia (May 27, 2017)

bear513 said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> > Good evening, you must show an image that contain your American flag
> ...


Merci à vous


----------



## Wyatt earp (May 27, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (May 27, 2017)




----------



## Wyatt earp (May 27, 2017)

Dalia said:


>


----------



## task0778 (May 27, 2017)

Brought tears to my eyes.   'Course I'm just an old softy.


----------



## Wyatt earp (May 27, 2017)

bear513 said:


> Dalia said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...




I never paid attention.. We have the same three colors as France..


.


----------



## Wyatt earp (May 27, 2017)

bear513 said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Dalia said:
> ...



Op...Dalia you can say more than you do. We like you over here...


.


----------



## Wyatt earp (May 27, 2017)

bear513 said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...




Please use a French to English translator ..


What do you think?  A few of us is interested ....


----------



## Dalia (May 27, 2017)

bear513 said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...


Please use French to English translator ..


What do you think? A few of us is interested

Thank you for your compliment, it's nice I use the translation because I'm not perfect in English but I do my best
I come here in last September to talk about the Américan élection and i am still here with you guy's the only French at the forum


----------



## depotoo (May 27, 2017)




----------



## depotoo (May 27, 2017)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 29, 2017)




----------



## ricechickie (May 29, 2017)




----------



## featherlite (May 29, 2017)




----------



## featherlite (May 29, 2017)




----------



## Moonglow (May 29, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (May 31, 2017)




----------



## Dalia (Apr 20, 2019)




----------



## Likkmee (Apr 20, 2019)




----------



## froggy (Apr 20, 2019)




----------



## miketx (Apr 20, 2019)




----------



## froggy (Apr 20, 2019)

miketx said:


>


Dire distress


----------



## miketx (Apr 20, 2019)

froggy said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


We certainly are!


----------



## Dalia (May 31, 2019)




----------



## Dalia (May 31, 2019)




----------



## froggy (Jun 11, 2019)




----------



## Dalia (Aug 25, 2019)




----------



## Dalia (Aug 25, 2019)




----------



## depotoo (Aug 25, 2019)




----------



## depotoo (Aug 25, 2019)




----------



## Dalia (Aug 25, 2019)




----------



## Dalia (Aug 25, 2019)




----------



## depotoo (Aug 25, 2019)




----------



## Dalia (Aug 25, 2019)




----------



## depotoo (Aug 25, 2019)




----------



## depotoo (Aug 25, 2019)




----------



## depotoo (Aug 25, 2019)




----------

